# Having a go, with a Sweet Potato..........



## BubblingUnder (10 Mar 2019)

Following the latest YouTube trend I dropped a Sweet Potato in my tank a couple of weeks ago. Hung it from a tie wrap & a couple of suckers. Has anyone else tried it & what were the results ?




 
The roots have expanded nicely, will need to do a bit of topiary with the leaves pinching out the leave tips but something I've not tried before.



 
I wonder how long the roots will get....


----------



## dw1305 (10 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





BubblingUnder said:


> Has anyone else tried it & what were the results ?


It should be fine. I had one in a <"pot for about 10 years"> and it flowered occasionally, a pretty pale pink "Bind-weed" flower with a deep purple throat. 

_Ipomoea aquatica _would be even better, but I've never seen it for sale. You would only need a shoot to root it. I've done this with <"Lemon grass (_Cymbopogon citratus_)">, from the supermarket. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Fiske (10 Mar 2019)

dw1305 said:


> _Ipomoea aquatica _would be even better, but I've never seen it for sale.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Tried your local thai or chinese grocery?


----------



## sparkyweasel (10 Mar 2019)

I got some _Ipomoea aquatica _seeds from
https://www.nickys-nursery.co.uk/
I had them in an unheated greenhouse, some in a tub of water, some in wet soil. Both grew well, but didn't survive the winter without heating. Now I know that, I think I will have another go, and bring some indoors before winter sets in next time.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





Fiske said:


> Tried your local thai or chinese grocery?


We don't have any locally, but Bristol might be an option.


sparkyweasel said:


> I got some _Ipomoea aquatica _seeds from https://www.nickys-nursery.co.uk/


I've bought seeds from Nicky's Nursery before, so I might give them a try.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Mar 2019)

And relax...


----------

